# New .380?



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone have this piece? First I've heard or seen a pic of the PK380.

Thinking of culling my family, so I might look at this one.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I do not think it has hit the stores yet


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

nope, not available yet but they are starting the advertisements for it in magazines. demand for this gun will be crazy. rumor is late august.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I read that in the magazine review. What a nice piece. I'm sure it's gonna be popular.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the P-22, which is apparently close to the same size, but it is definitely not small enough for a pocket pistol, which to me, makes the PK380 no more suitable for concealed carry than a PPK.

So, my question is why bother with a .380 that cannot be concealed in a pocket, when you already make a very popular model in the same size range. If I have to move up to IWB to conceal a gun, it's going to be a 9mm (9x19) or larger. The only value that the .380 chambering has to me is that the platform size can be reduced for concealment purposes.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it fills a nitch between the P99's/P22... the PPK is a classic design but being a blowback has it's limitations. One could practice with a P22 and then pick up a PK380 and the muscle memory should be very close.
Having said all of that, I doubt you will be able to pick one up easily before Christmas. As I recall, when the P99 came out it took a year from the hyped release to the local gun shops.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I handled one of the new PK380's at a local gun store. They costs $359.00 NIB. They had two left out of six total. Looks and feels very good, especially if you like the bigger P99. I wasn't keen on the breakdown process having to use a key. But, I'm sure it will be an eye grabber for those wanting to conceal carry a small/thin .380 caliber auto.


----------

